# Crazy!!China:2400million passengers!2008 Lunar New Year traveler peak season starts



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> China has alot of men.
> 
> Where are all the women?



Can you not see them in the pictures ?

Just don't deviate the topic, everything is in front of your eyes.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

我挖了个靠，和尚尼姑都回家了。


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^^ Rubbish tips.


----------



## bhopalus (Jan 21, 2008)

um 2.5 billion? how, i thought china had 1.5 billion people...


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

bhopalus said:


> um 2.5 billion? how, i thought china had 1.5 billion people...


it's 2.5 bln *person-time*, people travel round trip or a couple of times during the holiday month.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

bhopalus said:


> um 2.5 billion? how, i thought china had 1.5 billion people...


1.3 billion, 1.5 won't be achieved until 2020 and beyond.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

consider how many people are actually tarvelling, this is very orderly enviorment. 

gj


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

double post. plz delete


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Not a single blond! :lol:


----------



## leno666 (Sep 4, 2006)

uh..... this clearly tells me to never ever travel in china around new year(of course.. i mean lunar new year)


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua (Apr 15, 2006)

http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2008-01/27/xinsrc_14201052720084841241890.jpg

walking back to home? that dog looks cute


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

02tonyl said:


> 1.3 billion, 1.5 won't be achieved until 2020 and beyond.


then by 2040 population will be declining


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

FM 2258 said:


> China has alot of men.
> 
> Where are all the women?


Those men are mostly migrant workers traveling back to rural China to visit their wife and child that live in rural China while the men work in the cities.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

Whiteeclipse said:


> Those men are mostly migrant workers traveling back to rural China to visit their wife and child that live in rural China while the men work in the cities.


There are many women that do the same thing (I wouldn't be surprised if the numbers were about equal). Their children are left with grandparents or other family members if not taken along.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

leno666 said:


> uh..... this clearly tells me to never ever travel in china around new year(of course.. i mean lunar new year)


This year's chaos is actually caused by snowstorms.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

OMG!! Look at all those stranded passengers.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, I hope that this is not a stupid question, but aren't ships a good alternative these days?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ I think most travellers are from inner areas of China where the ships can not reach.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*The Chinese Lunar New Year Travel Period: A Logistical Head-Ache That, Perhaps, Only China's Transportation Network/Infrastructure Can Cope*

^^ It's amazing how organized the crowds are despite their numbers and the country-wide snowstorm. 

IMO, no other country can do this more efficiently and effectively than China. Seriously.

I can only imagine how India's transportation network/infrastructure would cope with a similar number of person-trips that China would handle this Chinese Lunar New Year. 

Fortunately, India doesn't have a event (festival) that is as large-scale and large-scoped as the Chinese Lunar New Year. The Khumbmela Festival is, by far, the biggest festival by number of attendees/participants in India. That festival only handles, roughly, 40 million person-trips.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Wow, I hope that this is not a stupid question, but aren't ships a good alternative these days?


轮船已全部开足,可是比起数亿乘客，杯水车薪啊。


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ It's amazing how organized the crowds are despite their numbers and the country-wide snowstorm.
> 
> IMO, no other country can do this more efficiently and effectively than China. Seriously.


true. I can only wish people can reach home safely and have a pleasant Chinese New Year. Despite the snowstorm, by Railway Ministry, this kind of traffic bottleneck can only be fully resolved by 2010, when all the major high-speed rails are ready.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

史诗般的春运，祝大家顺利回家！


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

CNN


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

crazy, esp the first pic above. 

Here's a piece of news. Poor people who plan to go home for the New Year 

China advises millions to abandon travel plans

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/01/31/china.weather/?imw=Y&iref=mpstoryemail



> BEIJING, China (CNN) -- China has taken the step of asking millions of migrant workers to forgo their annual Lunar New Year trip home, saying the worst winter weather in 50 years is expected to pummel the country for at least another three days.
> 
> 
> Trucks are trapped at the Yunmeihua Exit on the Beijing-Zhuhai Highway in south China's Guangdong province.
> ...


----------



## chewys (Feb 4, 2004)

Amazing .. 400 train to leave Guangdong per day and carry 400000 passenger out of the province.


Passengers to be home for holiday

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2008-02/01/content_6435840.htm
(China Daily)
Updated: 2008-02-01 09:01


Railway officials yesterday vowed to transport all passengers stranded in Guangdong province back to their families before the eve of the lunar new year on Wednesday.

Ministry of Railways spokesman Wang Yongping said in an online interview yesterday about 2 million passengers needed to be transported back in five days.

"We will operate 400 trains on the Beijing-Guangzhou and Beijing-Kowloon lines each day starting today, so that 400,000 passengers can leave the province each day," he said.

The north-south arterial railway between Beijing and Guangzhou had been paralyzed for close to a week after heavy snow and ice disrupted power supplies.

The railway resumed operations on Wednesday evening following repairs to the network, officials said.

By yesterday morning, 51 passenger trains started running again toward the northern regions and 43 heading south resumed operations, the ministry said.

The ministry has also arranged for more detours on disrupted lines, with 436 trains carrying more than 900,000 passengers taking other routes by Wednesday evening.

Crowds remain at Guangzhou railway station but they are said to be in reasonable spirits.

"The order in the square of the station has improved a lot, compared with two days ago," Liu Quanjin, a migrant worker from Sichuan province, told China Daily yesterday.

After being stuck at the station for two days, Liu, his wife and 4-year-old daughter boarded their train yesterday and headed back home for the lunar new year.

Railway stations in the province, which stopped selling tickets on Jan 24 because of the disruptions, will resume sales soon, officials said.

At Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport, normal operations are resuming with fewer flights cancelled or delayed, officials said yesterday.

More than 50,000 passengers had left Guangzhou for their homes as of yesterday, according to airport figures.

Roads reopened

Almost all highways closed due to snow reopened yesterday, except for those in Guizhou province, officials said.

One section of the Beijing-Zhuhai highway in Hunan province reopened, but the section in the northern part of Guangdong remains blocked, the Ministry of Communications said.

Vehicles were encouraged to take an alternate route through the neighboring Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region to Guangdong.

Passage fees on a detour route will be exempted, the authorities said.

Hope for some, others keep on waiting 

The sale of train tickets for destinations in northern China resumed in Shanghai yesterday, three days after they were halted because of the havoc caused by the bad weather.

Roads connecting Shanghai and neighboring cities were also reopened, while short-distance trains headed for nearby cities such as Hangzhou also started running as the weather began to clear up, officials said.

Officials from the Shanghai railway bureau have asked all passengers who intend to go to Guangzhou to make alternative plans, as the impact of the heavy snowfall in the southern regions remains harsh.

The authorities have set up temporary shelters for stranded passengers in the square outside the station.

According to electricity authority officials, the worst of the power shortages has also passed.

Wang Changxing from the Shanghai Electric Power Co Ltd told China Daily yesterday that the city's daily peak load for power generation has dropped to under 18 million kW.

Wang said the highest loads were seen on Jan 25 and Monday, when it rose to more than 18.1 million kW.

"In those two days, we bought 300,000 kW and 200,000 kW, respectively, from Zhejiang province," Wang said.

"The situation there has improved a lot as many privately owned companies have stopped operations because of the lunar new year holidays," he said.

Shanghai is currently producing about 13 million kW a day and buying about 4 million kW from other regions and provinces such as the Three Gorges area, Anhui, Fujian and Zhejiang, Wang said.

Lin Haiyu from the East China Grid Co Ltd said that Shanghai has sufficient coal stocks to fuel at least a week's power supply.

She was also keen to dispel notions that the city was facing the danger of running out of coal.

"I can't see such a shortage in our company's tracking system," she said.

One the weather front, local forecasters have said that Shanghai will see more rain and snow - rating medium to high on the scales - starting this afternoon.

The lowest temperatures are predicted to reach as low as -3 C in the some suburban areas of the city, the forecasters said.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Poor people, all they want to do is see their family and have a day off from being enslaved to Nike.

It's times like this when you remember that there actually is more than a billion people in China....


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

they are the root reason for China's thriving, billion's hard working people. Most of them live at the bottom of the society, though their living conditions and wealth have improved a lot, which can be seen from their clothes.

btw, this is a nice picture.



>


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Premier apologizing to the people for the weather... only in China

God bless Wen Jiabao


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

I think if someone asked me "how many is too many people" I would show them this photo:


hzkiller said:


>


Quite the sausagefest too...


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

What happen if you have to go to bathroom/toilet and you are in the middle, squeezed in the crowd??? Pee on your pants??


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

On the ground. Getting to a toilet in time is out of question for many people trapped in the middle.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

god bless these people. they work 500 miles away from home for a whole year, and go back once a year for family reunion. god bless them.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## mafun (Aug 11, 2007)

wow what powerful pictures. It really captures the feel of these poor people have to go through just to spend couple days with their families. It reminds me of the movie March of the Penguin


----------

